# [SOLVED] PC won't boot past BIOS



## rstaniforth

Hi guys,

About a year ago I built a PC..

Exact Spec:
*Antec P180 Mini, Black, SECC, 1xeSATA/1xLine In/1xLine Out/2xUSB 2.0, µATX
*Asus M4A785TD-M EVO, AMD 785G, AM3, PCI-E (x16), DDR3 1333/1600/1800, SATA 3Gb/s RAID, uATX, VGA
*650W Corsair Professional CMPSU-650HXUK, Modular PSU with 80PLUS Bronze Certification
*1TB Samsung HD103SJ Spinpoint F3, SATA 3Gb/s, 7200rpm, 32MB Cache, 8.9 ms, NCQ, OEM
*AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition, S AM3, 3.4GHz, 8MB Cache, 125W, Retail
*24" Acer EcoDisplay, V243HLbmd , LED, 1920x1080 HD, Black, Wide, DVI/VGA, 8000000:1, 250CD/m2, 5ms
*Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 5850 1024MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card
*Geil Value 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 PC3-10666C7 1333MHz Dual Channe
*Logitech G500 Mouse
*Logitech Media Wired Keyboard
*Noctua NH-U9B SE2 Dual Fan Quiet CPU Cooler, Intel and AMD S1366/1156/775/AM2/AM2+/AM3 HTPC Ready
*LG GH22LP20 22x DVD±R, 16xDVD±DL, DVD+RW x8/-RWx6 ,12xRAM PATA, Lightscribe

I was browsing around the web this evening, doing the normal evening things, checking the bank, BBC news etc. when my mouse and keyboard completely froze, wasn't about to do anything on the PC at all...

I rebooting it, but the reset button and now I'm stuck on this screen...










If I keep tapping (quickly) the TAB button or DELETE button, I get to this screen, but then it freezes here...










I've taken it apart and hoovered all the dust out, put it back together, still nothing. I've removed the motherboard battery for 30mins, replaced it, still nothing... Just keeps getting stuck on those two screens.. :-(

It originally froze when I pulled my keyboard out from its rollers...

So I thought it must have been that... the keyboard is PS2.. Ive unplugged everything just had the power & graphics in..
Still nothing working..

I tried unplugging the HD, still the same issue.
I tried single stick of ram, same issue..
Reclamped the headsink.. still nothing..
Reset the CMOS.. still nothing..

Any ideas anyone? Paid quite alot of money for this PC, hope she isnt dead already!!

thank you.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: PC won't boot past BIOS*

Try using a PS/2 mouse.


----------



## rstaniforth

*Re: PC won't boot past BIOS*



Tyree said:


> Try using a PS/2 mouse.


Thanks for ur reply, but what will that do?

I've tried booting it up with no mouse and no keyboard... it still doesnt work... How will plugging a PS2 mouse into the port get it to work?

Thanks alot!


----------



## dai

*Re: PC won't boot past BIOS*

check the hard drive

HDDScan


----------



## linderman

*Re: PC won't boot past BIOS*

I would also consider clearing your cmos 

a) with the system shutdown / remove the power cord from the back of the PSU
B) remove the cmos battery from the motherboard (shiny watch like lookign battery about the size of a nickel" and leave it removed for 5 minutes / hit the on & off switch to the computer several times to discharge the motherboard capicators
C) restore the steps above and start the computer / immediately enter the bios and hit "load optimized bios" correct the data & time (if the date and time are NOT incorrrect then you did not achieve a bios reset) dont forget if you have multiple hard drives you will need to reset your boot order / dont forget to "save & exit" when leaving the bios
D) restart system and see if things are now sorted?



keep us posted with your progress


----------



## rstaniforth

*Re: PC won't boot past BIOS*

Already tried resetting the CMOS mate... thanks anyway.

I managed to fix it last night...

Took her completely apart...










And guess what...










Managed to get to Windows ;-)

I'm still non the wiser on why it was happening, must have been shorting somewhere.


----------



## A_D

*Re: PC won't boot past BIOS*

does it work when its inside the case now? i had a similar issue. turned out to be a grounding problem when in the case


----------



## linderman

*Re: PC won't boot past BIOS*

this is common problem when too short in height stand-offs are used; if you look on the bottom side of the motherboard some of the soldering and other elements of a motherboard extend a fair distance out from the board itself


----------



## rstaniforth

*Re: PC won't boot past BIOS*



error message said:


> does it work when its inside the case now? i had a similar issue. turned out to be a grounding problem when in the case


Yup all working, must have been something shorting it, still not sure why, theres nothing touching the case that should be... strange one!

Ah well, time to do some Overclocking tonight! Lets see if I can get this baby up to 4.0Ghz


----------

